# learning to post pics



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

Just making sure I understood the process and helping a friend do the same.

THe top pics were placed by copying the "direct link" line from a photograph in my photobucket account, and pasting it into the popup that shows up once I clicked the icon with the little mountains at the top of the message box)

This is Bella, my Italian Mastiff (Cane Corso)










This is Hoover, my nubian wether. (now deceased)










Vixen, my 15 year old Daschund









and Elroy, my loving and much spoiled rescue iguana









Guarding HIS potatoes. 









Handsome feller isnt he?


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

These images were added by selectig the "manage attachments" buttom at the bottom of the message box. I then clicked "choose file" and navigated to the appropriate file.

The first pic is of my boer doe, Daisy.
The second pic is my boer doe, Fern, being loved on by one of my mutt wethers, Plato.

THe last two are of my other mutt wether, Socrates. He is truly a strange goat!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It looks like you got it! 

Nice photos!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, I don't have a photo bucket account, and that was clearly why I couldn't find the URL, but I think I have it.

First one is Aunt B and one of her Doelings she had this summer. Second picture is one I recently took of some flowers next to our house and one of my most favorite insects, and the third is our lab, Leah. She is such a good girl. And will pose for pictures for me.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope you all like photos, just a warning now that I have figured out how to post them.Thank you for helping. I don't know why I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That baby doeling is darling! The rest of your critters are great, too! Someday, I'll figure out how to post a photo or two, to!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Both of you have excellent photographic skills. Glad yer learning how to post em!

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful pictures !! Love the last one of the black Lab , the angle taken is just stunning !!
All the photos are gorgeous , love the praying mantis too !!

I love Socrates , lolol. Another goat with a go go gadget neck , lolol.

Post more pictures ~!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love Vixen , such a cutie 
And of course , you couldn't love Hoover and Elroy 
Post more pictures , love them all !!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

That picture of Socrates was taken this summer. I cant believe how much he has grown!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

made a mistake.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, here are some more. Now that I know what I am doing. 

1. This is a doeling I really wanted to keep from our 2012 kidding season, but I just had so many does this year and only could keep 4 out of 30 that we had born. This little doe is 88% Boer /12% Nubian I love this picture of her. 
2. Indie is so uncomfortable her last month of gestation and she always reminds me of a beach ball when she is sitting like this. 
3 & 4. I was going up in the field to take photos and they of course needed to come and great me. Titled "Flying Goats"
5. You would think that this is Daisy's kid, but it is not. Daisy lets all the kids jump and play on her. All the kids love her. 
6. this picture makes me think the doe on the edge of the picture is saying, "She has a lot of Junk in that Trunk." I apologize for the up close and personal view.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

These are some photos I took trying to make some cards for my mother n' law. She loves flowers and loves to send cards. So I am working on these as a gift. NOt the dogs, Those were just for fun and of course my lab wanted to pose some more. The other little dog is a Mountain Fiest. These are some of the close ups. I didn't take them all that close.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

A couple further away. and an attempt at trying to get the barn across the neighbors field into the pictures. And a better picture of our Mountain Fiest, Bella. She loves the hay stack. She is 22 lbs of pure chicken. She is not the best dog we have ever owned, kids found her when she was 4 or 5 weeks old on the side of the road and after failed attempts of finding where she came from she stayed with us. She is now 3 years old. 

Okay, I warned you all about me posting photos. That is all I have to say about it. 

Redtail feel free to jump in, anytime.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So pretty , thanks for sharing 
My favorite are the last one and the third and forth from the bottom 
Love the babies too  Poor momma , so pregnant , I feel so bad for her 
The kids running is adorable , that one is a fave for sure


----------

